

Ready for a twyst? Early invitations available. - samdeskin
http://twy.st

======
MatthewPhillips
Seems like a major security risk to put your email address into a form for a
site that gives no indication of what it is. Pass.

~~~
samdeskin
We are a startup. We need to get enough people interested to be able to have a
successful launch. We have no intention of using your email for anything but
our launch. If you use gmail, you can add a "+twyst" and know it is from us
and block us easily.

------
samdeskin
We can't say too much about the company except that it will be a twyst on what
you are used to.

Visit us at <http://twy.st> and sign up we will let you know what we can as
soon as possible though.

~~~
27182818284
>too much

Gutsy to ask for a bunch of HN emails when you have karma=1 and provide an
iota of information.

------
Jun8
Pardon me for asking but: what the heck is this? You may want to have certain
mystic allure for the general public, but you should explain more if you're
posting to HN.

~~~
samdeskin
fair enough ... we will update the homepage.

------
27182818284
<http://samfind.com/other-stuff/>

as well?

~~~
samdeskin
That is another one of our companies. Along with our add-on for Firefox,
samfind Bookmarks Bar. So, you can see that we actually do develop apps.
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/samfind-
bookm...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/samfind-bookmarks-
bar/)

------
kairis
I'll take a chance for twyst.

